

Sept. 23, 1846: Neptune Right Where They Said It Would Be  - danso
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2011/09/0923neptune-discovered-where-predicted/

======
bdhe
The orbit of Neptune takes it ~ 164 yrs and 9 months and indeed, earlier this
year Neptune completed its first orbit around the sun since its discovery.

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/07/12/ha...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/07/12/happy-
birthday-neptune/)

This simultaneously puts into perspective how recent our knowledge of the
solar system is and how large the orbits of the outer planets are.

------
hugh3
Newtonian gravitation: it approximately works, bitches!

